# Warum stürtzt mein PC immer beim Spielen ab?



## wwwtiger (4. April 2004)

Hi,
hier erstmal mein System:

Athlon XP 2500+ @ 3200+ (11x200 bei 1,7V)
GeForce Ti 4600
MSI K7N2Delta-L
2x256MB 3200 DDR RAM von G.E.I.L.
Samsung 120GB
beQuit 350W 
YS-Tech Lüfter 1212253B-2F Silent (ca. 128m³/h)

Hier jetzt mein Problem:
Ich habe seit kurzem immer das Problem, das sich mein PC bei den meisten Spielen, wie Splinter Cell, UT 2004, F1 Challenge ´99-´02 jedoch nicht bei Far Cry (obwohl das die größten Anforderungen hat) immer aufhängt und ich dann Reset drücken muss, da nichts mehr geht.
Außerdem habe ich noch das Problem, das der PC beim Systemstart öfters kurz danach ausgeht (also ich drücke auf Power und 2 sec. später ist er wieder aus). Das ist vorallem dann, wenn er über Nacht (also mehrere Stunden) aus war und ich dann am nächsten Morgen an machen will.
Woran liegt das bzw. was kann ich machen damit ich endlich wieder verünftig spielen kann? Bitte helft mir.


----------



## server (4. April 2004)

Hi,

Erstens würde ich mal die Temperatur messen.
Nachdem das im Spielen schwer geht, würde ich mal spielen und ungefähr auf die Uhr schauen, wie lange es dauert bis er abstürzt. Dann lässt du ihn ausgeschaltet abkühlen und machst den gleichen versucht mit einer geöffneten Gehäuseseite.

Der zuletzt beschrieben Effekt könnte unter Umständen durch eine leere BIOS Batterie auftreten oder (so hat mir ein schlauer Mitarbeiter von EPOX erklärt) durch die CPU selbst (fragt mich nicht, wie man auf sowas kommt *g*)).


----------



## Private Joker (6. April 2004)

Nur so ne Vermutung!
Ein wieviel Watt Netzteil hast du?


----------



## wwwtiger (6. April 2004)

Das mit den offen lassen und Zeit messen habe ich gemacht, doch dann läuft das Spiel auch nicht alzu viel länger.

Ich habe ein 350W NT von beQuit


----------



## meilon (6. April 2004)

Ich meine, das müsste reichen, aber besorg dir mal ein 400W Netzteil, das könnte helfen. Und zu dem Startfehler: Ich weiß nicht was für ein Gehäuse hast, bau mal die Frontplatte ab und schau dir den Power-Knopf an. Vll. hat sich da was westgelegt (war bei mir mal der Fall). Und zu dem Temperatur-Messen: Ich weiß nicht wie das bei MSI Boards ist, aber bei ASUS gibt es Board-Überwachungstools, womit man die Temperatur ablesen kann. Starte das mal vor dem Spielen und wenn du wieder aufhörst (sollte befor er höngen bleibt) gugg drauf und sag mal was die Werte sagen. Wenn MSI keine solchen Tools hat, nimm MotherBoard Monitor (Googeln)

mfg
Klink


----------



## SirToby (6. April 2004)

Eine weitere Fehlerquelle könnte neben einer leeren BIOS-Batterie auch die Übertaktung des Prozessors sein.

Ich glaube nicht, dass Dein 350W-Netzteil mit der Leistungsaufnahme des Systems überlastet ist.


----------



## wwwtiger (6. April 2004)

Wo bekommt man denn eine neue BIOS Batterie her. Ich dachte immer die halten Jahrelang?

NT schließ ich auch aus, da ich schon mein altes durch mein jetziges getauscht habe.

Im normalen Windoof betrieb habe ich ne Temp von 54° und nach dem spielen 58°.


----------



## meilon (6. April 2004)

Also die Temperaturen sind für das System in Ordnung. Einen neue BIOS-Battery bekommst du in jedem "Elektrofachgeschäft". Einfach die Alte ausbauen, zum Laden hin und sagen "Sowas in neu bitte!"  

mfg
Klink


----------



## The-God (14. April 2004)

Nur mal so ein Tipp zieh mal das Kabel was für die Stromversorgung zum Mainboard zuständig ist und guck dir mal die Kontakte an. Ich habe fast ein halbes Jahr mit Abstürzen und Bluescreen leben müssen bis ich eines Tages vor lauter Wut den Stecker bei laufendem Betrieb herausgezogen habe und festgestellt habe das einige Kontakte Schwarz waren und der Stecker allgemein sehr heíß war. Seitdem habe ich ein neues Netzteil drin und der Computer läuft tadelos und ist noch nicht ein einziges Mal abgestürzt oder hängengeblieben trotz voller Auslastung sogar auf Dauer.

Gruß


----------



## wwwtiger (14. April 2004)

Am Netzteil kann es aber nicht liegen, da ich bereits ein anderes ausprobiert habe.


----------



## server (14. April 2004)

Wie ist die Festplatte eingebaut?
Ist da genügend Luft dazwischen?
Wann hast du den Rechner das letzte Mal neu aufgesetzt?
Hast du eine Firewall / Virenscanner?
Welche Programme laufen alle im Hintergrund mit wenn du spielst?


----------



## Avariel (15. April 2004)

Also Leute ich denke die Hitzeentwicklung kann man ausschließen..wenns die wäre müsste der Rechner bei Far Cry im Expresstempo abschmieren, was er ja anscheinend nicht tut. Wie wärs mit einem defekten RAM-Riegel, das produziert doch auch meistens recht rätselhafte Abstürze. Oder stürzt das System, wenn du´s einfach so ohne Games laufen lässt überhaupt nicht ab?


----------



## The-God (16. April 2004)

Dann versuch mal folgendes entweder testet du gleich mit Prime95 den Ram und die CPU oder nur den Ram mit Memtest86 bei Prime95 gibts nen Torture Test der soll ziemlich gut sein kannste auch in der aktuellen PCGH nachlesen.

Gruß


----------



## wwwtiger (16. April 2004)

Der RAm macht keine Probs, da ich ihn bereits mit memtest getestet hatte.
Bei Prime95 hängt er sich halt immer nach 5-10min auf.


----------



## danielmueller (16. April 2004)

ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem es lag bei mir am Ram wie ich später rausgefunden  habe, allerdings nur weil ich ihn einfach mal ausgewechselt habe die gängigen Ramtester fanden bei mir kein Problem probiers einfach mal aus wenn du die möglichkeit hast von jemandem Ram auszuleihen.


----------

